# Sluggish PC, high physical memory usage, svchost



## techvictim (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi there,
I always come back here for help from you. I hope you can help me again. I have a desktop computer running very sluggishly, and I noticed that the usage of physical memory is over 30% even when it is just idling. Also, there are at least 12 instances of svchost.exe running simultaneously, and one of them using almost 180,000KB. I am including the log from HijackThis I just run. I think I have too much junk running in the background. Thanks for your help.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8181 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 946990 MB, Free - 626932 MB; H: Total - 6881 MB, Free - 402 MB; J: Total - 1907718 MB, Free - 1572276 MB; K: Total - 476682 MB, Free - 421119 MB; L: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 69349 MB; 
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, DX58SO, AAE29331-404, USSO841002WJ
Antivirus: Lavasoft Ad-Watch Live! Anti-Virus, Updated and Enabled

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:24:12 PM, on 10/29/2011
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3505 SP1)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Workspace Macro Pro 6.5\WMPHotkeys.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\DiscWizard\TimounterMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\FEDE_2\Downloads\SysInfo.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcronisTimounterMonitor] C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\DiscWizard\TimounterMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Diamond Dental Network Server] C:\Program Files (x86)\Diamond Dental Software\DDSNetServer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Workspace Macro Pro Hotkeys.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Workspace Macro Pro 6.5\WMPHotkeys.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_43C348BC2E93EB2B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/3.0.0.4/srl_bin/sysreqlab_nvd.cab
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.5.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {74DBCB52-F298-4110-951D-AD2FF67BC8AB} (NVIDIA Smart Scan) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/nforce/NvidiaSmartScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {983A9C21-8207-4B58-BBB8-0EBC3D7C5505} (Domino Web Access 8 Control) - https://gsvaresm05.er.usgs.gov/dwa8W.cab
O16 - DPF: {BEA7310D-06C4-4339-A784-DC3804819809} (Photo Upload Plugin Class) - http://images3.pnimedia.com/ProductAssets/costcous/activex/v3_0_0_7/PhotoCenter_ActiveX_Control.cab
O16 - DPF: {CB50428B-657F-47DF-9B32-671F82AA73F7} (Photodex Presenter AX control) - http://www.photodex.com/pxplay.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DB28CF23-0083-40B5-BF63-69925D672385} (CNeroSerialChecker Object) - http://www.nero.com/doc/NeroVersionChecker.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {FFB3A759-98B1-446F-BDA9-909C6EB18CC7} (PCPitstop Exam) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/da2/PCPitStop2.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: UPS Service (CyberPowerUPS) - Cyber Power System Inc. - C:\PowerPanel\upssrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Seagate Service (FreeAgentGoNext Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\SeagateManager\Sync\FreeAgentService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9ef4d1d062d1d) (gupdate1c9ef4d1d062d1d) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: IDL DicomEx Storage SCP - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ITT\IDL\IDL80\bin\bin.x86\idl_dicomexstorscp.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft Limited - C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: MySQL - Unknown owner - C:\Program.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Nero Update (NAUpdate) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: OracleDBConsoleorcl - Oracle Corporation - C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_2\bin\nmesrvc.exe
O23 - Service: OracleOraDb10g_home1iSQL*Plus - Oracle - C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_2\bin\isqlplussvc.exe
O23 - Service: OracleOraDb10g_home1TNSListener - Unknown owner - C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_2\BIN\TNSLSNR.exe
O23 - Service: OracleServiceORCL - Oracle Corporation - c:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_2\bin\ORACLE.EXE
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: Seagate Scheduler2 Service (SgtSch2Svc) - Seagate - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Seagate\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0 (WPFFontCache_v0400) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 17038 bytes


----------



## Blakebn2011 (Oct 29, 2011)

I had the same issue, here is how i solved it.
1) Start menu-> type in "msconfig"->startup programs-> tick of the ones you do not need.
2)<advice removed>
3) Go back to Start menu -> type in "Disk Cleanup"-> select which aspects you would like to clean out-> run Disk Cleaner
4) Back to Start Menu again -> type in "Disk Defrag"-> Select your c/ drive to defrag.
5) Run Virus scans and spyware scans (I suggest Microsoft security essentials, MalwareBytes and Spybot)
6) Restart your computer


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have removed advice to use a registry cleaner. We *do not* recommend ever using such things.

Disk Cleanup is a good idea, but there is no such thing as "Disk Cleaner". You need to go to Start > Run, and type:

cleanmgr

If you want your log analyzed for malware (a good idea), then you need to post in the Malware forum.

Rather than msconfig, you may also want to use a startup manager to control startups. They are safer than msconfig and allow easy control. Startup CPL is a good one. *Never* use msconfig to change settings for services. Use the services console for that.

Ashampoo Startup Tuner
Startup Control Panel
MZ Startup Manager
Startup Control Panel (Exe version for Vista)
Emsa Startup Manager
EM Startup Manager
WheresJames Startup Manager

Startup Programs Reference
Startup Database (bleepingcomputer)


----------



## Blakebn2011 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have used registry cleaners on the past 3 machines of mine. The improvement in performance is noticeable and does help. CCleaner is very well known registry cleaner its a essential program for any Windows users. Actually i recommend it. Don't threat about it accidentally removing an important item from the registry, as before the cleaner does its thing it'll backup your registry for you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to uninstall HiJackThis 2.0.2 and replace it with HiJackThis 2.0.4 and then submit a new scan log.

Ignore any advice about using registry cleaner/booster/optimizer/tuneup type utilities. They do little-to-nothing to improve speed, but what they can do is damage Windows and break programs.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## techvictim (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for your help. I am sorry I did not reply earlier. I can not spend too much time at the computer. I am attaching the log from the new version of HIjackThis.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 5:35:16 PM, on 10/30/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\DiscWizard\TimounterMonitor.exe
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcronisTimounterMonitor] C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\DiscWizard\TimounterMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_43C348BC2E93EB2B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/3.0.0.4/srl_bin/sysreqlab_nvd.cab
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.5.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {74DBCB52-F298-4110-951D-AD2FF67BC8AB} (NVIDIA Smart Scan) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/nforce/NvidiaSmartScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {983A9C21-8207-4B58-BBB8-0EBC3D7C5505} (Domino Web Access 8 Control) - https://gsvaresm05.er.usgs.gov/dwa8W.cab
O16 - DPF: {BEA7310D-06C4-4339-A784-DC3804819809} (Photo Upload Plugin Class) - http://images3.pnimedia.com/ProductAssets/costcous/activex/v3_0_0_7/PhotoCenter_ActiveX_Control.cab
O16 - DPF: {CB50428B-657F-47DF-9B32-671F82AA73F7} (Photodex Presenter AX control) - http://www.photodex.com/pxplay.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DB28CF23-0083-40B5-BF63-69925D672385} (CNeroSerialChecker Object) - http://www.nero.com/doc/NeroVersionChecker.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {FFB3A759-98B1-446F-BDA9-909C6EB18CC7} (PCPitstop Exam) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/da2/PCPitStop2.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: UPS Service (CyberPowerUPS) - Cyber Power System Inc. - C:\PowerPanel\upssrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Seagate Service (FreeAgentGoNext Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\SeagateManager\Sync\FreeAgentService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9ef4d1d062d1d) (gupdate1c9ef4d1d062d1d) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: IDL DicomEx Storage SCP - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ITT\IDL\IDL80\bin\bin.x86\idl_dicomexstorscp.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft Limited - C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: MySQL - Unknown owner - C:\Program.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Nero Update (NAUpdate) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: OracleDBConsoleorcl - Oracle Corporation - C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_2\bin\nmesrvc.exe
O23 - Service: OracleOraDb10g_home1iSQL*Plus - Oracle - C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_2\bin\isqlplussvc.exe
O23 - Service: OracleOraDb10g_home1TNSListener - Unknown owner - C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_2\BIN\TNSLSNR.exe
O23 - Service: OracleServiceORCL - Oracle Corporation - c:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_2\bin\ORACLE.EXE
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: Seagate Scheduler2 Service (SgtSch2Svc) - Seagate - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Seagate\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0 (WPFFontCache_v0400) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 16673 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Run, then type in

*%temp%*

and then click OK.

Once that temp folder appears and you can view its contents, select and delete EVERYTHING that's inside it.

If a few files resist being deleted, that's normal behavior. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

After you're done, restart the computer.

-------------------------------------------------------

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## techvictim (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks! Here's the copied log. Perhaps you should know that I had Windows Vista before and replaced it with Windows 7 a few months ago. A few times (not many) I have let the computer idling and when I came back the screen was black and the only thing showing was a "Operating system missing" message, so I have to reboot. I also had Office 2007 and 2010 running simultaneously but though I uninstalled 2007 it seems that there are still some leftovers from that release.

Activation Assistant for the 2007 Microsoft Office suites
Ad-Aware
Adobe Acrobat 9 Pro
Adobe Acrobat 9 Pro
Adobe Acrobat 9.4.6 - CPSID_83708
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Digital Editions
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Reader X (10.1.1)
Any Video Converter 3.3.0
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
ArcGIS Crystal Report Wizard
ArcGIS Desktop Evaluation Edition
ArcGIS Explorer
Autodesk MapGuide(R) Viewer ActiveX Control Release 6.5
Avery Template - U_0332_01_L
Business Contact Manager for Outlook 2007 SP2
Business Contact Manager for Outlook 2007 SP2
Canon EOS 20D WIA Driver
Canon MP Navigator 3.0
Canon Utilities Digital Photo Professional 3.7
Canon Utilities EOS Capture 1.1
Canon Utilities EOS Utility
Canon Utilities EOS Viewer Utility 1.1
Canon Utilities PhotoStitch 3.1
Canon Utilities Picture Style Editor
Canon Utilities WFT Utility
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
Cool Edit Pro 2.1
Corpscon 6.0.1
Cortona® VRML Client
Crystal Reports Basic for Visual Studio 2008
D3DX10
Diamond Dental Software v3.5.0.0
DivX Plus Web Player
ENVI 4.8
Feedback Tool
FWTools 1.1.3
Garmin Communicator Plugin
Garmin POI Loader
Garmin USB Drivers
Garmin WebUpdater
GeoPDF Toolbar
Getting to Know ArcGIS Desktop - Exercise Data
GIMP 2.6.6
Google Earth
Google Earth Plug-in
Google Update Helper
Google Updater
GPSBabel 1.4.2
High-Definition Video Playback 10
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB945282)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946040)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946308)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946344)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947540)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947789)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB948127)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB951708)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Professional Edition - ENU (KB971091)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Professional Edition - ENU (KB973674)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Remote Debugger Light (x64) - ENU (KB944899)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB945282)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946040)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946308)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946344)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946581)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947540)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947789)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB951708)
ICDD PDF-2 Release 2003
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 17
Java(TM) 6 Update 17
Junk Mail filter update
jZip
KeePass Password Safe 2.13
LightScribe System Software
LightScribe Template Designs - Celebration Pack 1
LightScribe Template Designs - Life Events Pack 1
LightScribe Template Designs - Memories
LightScribe Template Designs - Music Pack 1
LightScribe Template Designs - Special Occasion Pack 1
LightScribe Template Designs - Street Style Pack 1
LightScribe Template Designs - Travel Pack 1
LightScribe Template Labeler
Lizardtech DjVu Control
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware version 1.51.2.1300
MapSource
MapSource - US Topo 24K National Parks, East v3
MDI-MINERAL LE
Mesh Runtime
Messenger Companion
Microsoft Digital Image Standard 2006 Update
Microsoft Document Explorer 2008
Microsoft Document Explorer 2008
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Access 2007 Inside Out
Microsoft Office Access 2007 Step by Step
Microsoft Office Access Runtime (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office SharePoint Designer 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Visual Web Developer 2007
Microsoft Office Visual Web Developer MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Primary Interoperability Assemblies 2005
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Express Edition (MSSMLBIZ)
Microsoft SQL Server 2008
Microsoft SQL Server 2008
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Browser
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Common Files
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Common Files
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Services
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Services
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Shared
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Shared
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Management Objects
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 RsFx Driver
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Setup Support Files 
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 for Devices ENU
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP1 Design Tools English
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP1 English
Microsoft SQL Server Database Publishing Wizard 1.3
Microsoft SQL Server Setup Support Files (English)
Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Step by Step
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office Runtime
Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Professional Edition - ENU
Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Remote Debugger Light (x64) - ENU Service Pack 1 (KB945140)
Microsoft Visual Studio Web Authoring Component
Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Mozilla Firefox 7.0.1 (x86 en-US)
MSDN Library for Visual Studio 2008 - ENU
MSDN Library for Visual Studio 2008 - ENU
MSDN Library for Visual Studio 2008 Express Editions SP1
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
NASA World Wind 1.4
Nero 10 Menu TemplatePack Basic
Nero 10 Movie ThemePack Basic
Nero BackItUp 10
Nero BackItUp 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Burning ROM 10
Nero BurningROM 10 Help (CHM)
Nero BurnRights 10
Nero BurnRights 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Control Center 10
Nero ControlCenter 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Core Components 10
Nero CoverDesigner 10
Nero CoverDesigner 10 Help (CHM)
Nero DiscSpeed 10
Nero DiscSpeed 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Dolby Files 10
Nero Express 10
Nero Express 10 Help (CHM)
Nero InfoTool 10
Nero InfoTool 10 Help (CHM)
Nero MediaHub 10
Nero MediaHub 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Multimedia Suite 10
Nero Recode 10
Nero Recode 10 Help (CHM)
Nero RescueAgent 10
Nero RescueAgent 10 Help (CHM)
Nero SoundTrax 10
Nero SoundTrax 10 Help (CHM)
Nero StartSmart 10
Nero StartSmart 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Update
Nero Vision 10
Nero Vision 10 Help (CHM)
Nero WaveEditor 10
Nero WaveEditor 10 Help (CHM)
Norton Internet Security
OverDrive Media Console
PANalytical ICSD Database for X'Pert HighScore Plus
PANalytical X'Pert Explorer Add-ons
PANalytical X'Pert HighScore Plus
Photodex Presenter
PowerPanel
ProShow Gold
Python 2.5 numpy-1.0.3
Python 2.5.1
QuickTime
R for Windows 2.10.1
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Rosetta Stone Version 3
Safari
Seagate Manager Installer
Seagate Manager Installer
Seagate*DiscWizard
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288621)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2584063)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2160841)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2446708)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB2251487)
Security Update for Microsoft Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB2251487)
Segoe UI
Service Pack 1 for SQL Server 2008 (KB968369)
Shutterfly Express Uploader
Shutterfly Express Uploader
Skype Click to Call
Skype 5.5
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Sql Server Customer Experience Improvement Program
SQL Server System CLR Types
System Requirements Lab
Total Access Emailer 2007 Runtime
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2284654)
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 System (KB2539530)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Professional Edition - ENU (KB972221)
Update for Microsoft Visual Studio Web Authoring Component (KB945140)
VC Runtimes MSI
VC80CRTRedist - 8.0.50727.4053
ViewSonic Monitor Drivers
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - (v9.0.30729)
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - v9.0.30729.01
Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office Second Edition Runtime
Visual Studio Tools for the Office system 3.0 Runtime
Visual Studio Tools for the Office system 3.0 Runtime
Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger Companion Core
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
Workspace Macro Pro 6.5
XY Chart Labeler 7.1


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 17* needs to be uninstalled.

*Java(TM) 6 Update 17* needs to be updated to *Java Runtime Environment 6 Update 29*.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX* needs to be updated to *Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX*.

-------------------------------------------------------

There are a number of system-hungry programs and suites in your computer, so I can understand why the memory usage is high.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## techvictim (Jun 22, 2004)

I performed the suggested upgrades/uninstallations and rebooted the PC. No big changes noticed. What should I do next?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Uninstall *Ad-Aware*(by Lavasoft) and *Spybot - Search & Destroy*.

Replace them with the free version of *SUPERAntiSpyware 5.0.0.1134*.

You already have *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.51.2.1300* installed. :up:

----------------------------------------------------------

After that's done, do the following.

DON'T use your computer while each scan is in progress.

----------------------------------------------------------

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.

Click "Updates(tab) - Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "OK".

Click "Scanner(tab) - *Perform quick scan* - Scan".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click "Show Results".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* is selected, then click "Remove Selected".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again.

Click "Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "Open".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.

Click "Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "Close".

Select the *Quick Scan* option, then click "Scan your Computer".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear and the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click "Continue".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* in the list is selected, then click "Remove Threats".

Click "OK - Finish".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, do so.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click "View Scan Logs".

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Selected Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## techvictim (Jun 22, 2004)

These are the logs:

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.2.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 8064

Windows 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421

11/1/2011 5:22:04 PM
mbam-log-2011-11-01 (17-22-04).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 237795
Time elapsed: 5 minute(s), 54 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

------------------------------
SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 11/01/2011 at 05:32 PM

Application Version : 5.0.1134

Core Rules Database Version : 7882
Trace Rules Database Version: 5694

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:04:26

Operating System Information
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit, Service Pack 1 (Build 6.01.7601)
UAC Off - Administrator

Memory items scanned : 791
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 61299
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 13231
File threats detected : 294

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /account.norton ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ /account.norton ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.cleveland ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.nj ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /ads.pgatour ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /ads.tnt ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /ads.undertone ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /ads.vayama ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /adxpose ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /beacon.dmsinsights ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /content.yieldmanager ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /counters.gigya ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /eyewonder ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /imrworldwide ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /lfstmedia ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /libstats.arlingtonva ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ /libstats.arlingtonva ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /lucidmedia ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /media.adfrontiers ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /mm.chitika ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /mynortonaccount ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /o1.qnsr ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /qnsr ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /t.invitemedia ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /www.mynortonaccount ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /www.qsstats ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\KTYR9O6Z.txt [ /a1.interclick.com ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\E7CBKHQE.txt [ /ad.wsod.com ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\U8QO1V9X.txt [ /interclick.com ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\686OZ7Q0.txt [ /ad.reklamport.com ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\GQWEGAVP.txt [ /uclick.com ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\TFS7QU5N.txt [ /media6degrees.com ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\NLOFTX7L.txt [ /media2.legacy.com ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\TM6E3218.txt [ /pointroll.com ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.edgeadx.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
cn.clickable.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\PWUVED7G.txt [ /collective-media.net ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\X4S3XAQ0.txt [ /invitemedia.com ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.usairways.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\V9RTMFN2.txt [ /ads.nascar.com ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\PFZHW3PZ.txt [ /viewablemedia.net ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\4MSTAJEV.txt [ /fairfaxcounty.gov ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\DIUUZKBI.txt [ /mediabrandsww.com ]
.msnportal.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.r1-ads.ace.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\XORRLWE8.txt [ /www.googleadservices.com ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\BX722WP6.txt [ /statsadv.dadapro.com ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\ZF4530SN.txt [ /www.matracking.com ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\ECTCAJFS.txt [ /legolas-media.com ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\5HQPZMPL.txt [ /www.googleadservices.com ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\250328MI.txt [ /eas.apm.emediate.eu ]
citi.bridgetrack.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
citi.bridgetrack.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
citi.bridgetrack.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
citi.bridgetrack.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\A7TE99T2.txt [ /adinterax.com ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\RMZNHIKX.txt [ /in.getclicky.com ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.akamai.interclickproxy.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
traffic.prod.cobaltgroup.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hyundaimotoramerica.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
sales.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
libstats.arlingtonva.us [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
libstats.arlingtonva.us [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.googleads.g.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\FEDE_2\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/aspbanner/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/cgi-bin ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/hc/37457093 ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/docfind/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/aspbanner/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/cgi-bin ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/hc/37457093 ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/docfind/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\MQ8DSYTE.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/adserving ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/accounts ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\C9ARAPYR.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ajax/traffic/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/accounts/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\KTYR9O6Z.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\MQ8DSYTE.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/adserving ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\U8QO1V9X.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\GQWEGAVP.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/amsweb/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\TFS7QU5N.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\NLOFTX7L.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\TM6E3218.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\PWUVED7G.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\X4S3XAQ0.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/accounts ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\C9ARAPYR.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ajax/traffic/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/cgi-bin ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/amsweb/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/dcsshc03653hrmoa4k94a3omi_6u4k/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\4MSTAJEV.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\DIUUZKBI.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\XORRLWE8.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/pagead/conversion/984988608/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\BX722WP6.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\ZF4530SN.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\ECTCAJFS.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\5HQPZMPL.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/pagead/conversion/1071244789/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\250328MI.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\FEDE_2\Cookies\A7TE99T2.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\MINH\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\MINH\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]anager.com/ak/ ]
C:\USERS\MINH\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\MINH\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\MINH\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\MINH\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ak/ ]
C:\USERS\MINH\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\MINH\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\MINH\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\MINH\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ak/ ]
C:\USERS\MINH\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\MINH\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Close all open windows first, then start HiJackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file", then save the new log that appears, then submit it here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Blakebn2011 (Oct 29, 2011)

If you followed all the instructions on this thread, but your PC is still running slowly, then its time to either reload windows on the computer or buy a new computer. Alternatively you can try this, go to start menu -> type in "performance"-> click on "adjust the appearance and performance of windows" -> Then click on "Adjust for best performance"


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It has an Intel Core i7 2.67 GHz processor and 8 GB of RAM, so I doubt it's time for a new computer

I do agree though that sometimes a hard drive format and clean reinstall of Windows is the best option.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## techvictim (Jun 22, 2004)

Below is the HijackThis log. I don' think the memory usage is lowering significantly. It went from staying around 31-32% to 26-27% when idling.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:49:38 PM, on 11/1/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\DiscWizard\TimounterMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcronisTimounterMonitor] C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\DiscWizard\TimounterMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\FEDE_2\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_43C348BC2E93EB2B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/3.0.0.4/srl_bin/sysreqlab_nvd.cab
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.5.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {74DBCB52-F298-4110-951D-AD2FF67BC8AB} (NVIDIA Smart Scan) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/nforce/NvidiaSmartScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {983A9C21-8207-4B58-BBB8-0EBC3D7C5505} (Domino Web Access 8 Control) - https://gsvaresm05.er.usgs.gov/dwa8W.cab
O16 - DPF: {BEA7310D-06C4-4339-A784-DC3804819809} (Photo Upload Plugin Class) - http://images3.pnimedia.com/ProductAssets/costcous/activex/v3_0_0_7/PhotoCenter_ActiveX_Control.cab
O16 - DPF: {CB50428B-657F-47DF-9B32-671F82AA73F7} (Photodex Presenter AX control) - http://www.photodex.com/pxplay.cab
O16 - DPF: {DB28CF23-0083-40B5-BF63-69925D672385} (CNeroSerialChecker Object) - http://www.nero.com/doc/NeroVersionChecker.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {FFB3A759-98B1-446F-BDA9-909C6EB18CC7} (PCPitstop Exam) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/da2/PCPitStop2.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: UPS Service (CyberPowerUPS) - Cyber Power System Inc. - C:\PowerPanel\upssrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Seagate Service (FreeAgentGoNext Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\SeagateManager\Sync\FreeAgentService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9ef4d1d062d1d) (gupdate1c9ef4d1d062d1d) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: IDL DicomEx Storage SCP - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ITT\IDL\IDL80\bin\bin.x86\idl_dicomexstorscp.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: MySQL - Unknown owner - C:\Program.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Nero Update (NAUpdate) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: OracleDBConsoleorcl - Oracle Corporation - C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_2\bin\nmesrvc.exe
O23 - Service: OracleOraDb10g_home1iSQL*Plus - Oracle - C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_2\bin\isqlplussvc.exe
O23 - Service: OracleOraDb10g_home1TNSListener - Unknown owner - C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_2\BIN\TNSLSNR.exe
O23 - Service: OracleServiceORCL - Oracle Corporation - c:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_2\bin\ORACLE.EXE
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Seagate Scheduler2 Service (SgtSch2Svc) - Seagate - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Seagate\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0 (WPFFontCache_v0400) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 15706 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to Start - Run - *SERVICES.MSC* - OK.

Double-click on these service entries, one at a time, to open their properties window:

*Adobe Acrobat Update Service

Application Layer Gateway Service

Fax* (unless you actually use a fax machine with that computer)

*Distributed Link Tracking Client

Distributed Transaction Coordinator

FLEXnet Licensing Service

Google Update Service

Google Update Service

Google Software Updater

InstallDriver Table Manager

LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service* (unless you actually use it for burning labels on discs)

*MySQL

Nero Update

Netlogon

NVIDIA Display Driver Service

SNMP Trap

Virtual Disk

Volume Shadow Copy

WebClient

Windows Defender

Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0 *

If the "Startup Type" is set on Automatic, change it to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

If the "Startup Type" is already set on Manual, do nothing for that entry.

After you're all done, restart the computer.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## techvictim (Jun 22, 2004)

HI there, I followed your suggestions, rebooted the computer and I still see 13 instances of svchost running while I only have one Google Chrome window open. The physical memory usage is 27%.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to Start - Run - *MSCONFIG* - OK - "Startup" tab.

Write down the names in the "Startup Item" that have a checkmark next to them.

If the column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen it.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them exactly as you see them there.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## techvictim (Jun 22, 2004)

Items with a checkmark:

RAID Event Monitor
NVIDIA Compatible Windows Vista Display driver, Version 175.16
NVIDIA Media Center Library
Realtek HD Audio Manager
Microsoft IntelliPoint
Microsoft IntelliType Pro
Microsotf Windows Operating System
Google Update
SUPERAntiSpyware
Acronis True Image
Apple Push
Catalyst Control Center
QuickTime
Java (TM) Platform SE Auto Updater 2.0


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The startup entries that I've highlighted in bold text can be unchecked.

RAID Event Monitor
*NVIDIA Compatible Windows Vista Display driver, Version 175.16
NVIDIA Media Center Library
Realtek HD Audio Manager*
Microsoft IntelliPoint
Microsoft IntelliType Pro
Microsotf Windows Operating System
*Google Update
SUPERAntiSpyware*
Acronis True Image
Apple Push
*Catalyst Control Center
QuickTime
Java (TM) Platform SE Auto Updater 2.0*

----------------------------------------------------------

I'm not sure why you have startup entries for both ATI and NVIDIA.

Did that computer come with integrated graphics and then was upgraded to a video card?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## techvictim (Jun 22, 2004)

After unchecking those entries and rebooting, the Physical Memory usage went to 25%, the CPU usage goes from 0% to 2%. Are these good values? Or can I expect the memory usage to go lower?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The purpose of having memory(RAM) is for it to be used and not to rely on slower virtual memory in the hard drive.

I personally don't see a problem with 25% of it being used.

--------------------------------------------------------

How is the computer running now?

You didn't answer my last question.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## techvictim (Jun 22, 2004)

Oops, sorry about that. I don't remember upgrading the video card. It has always had that ATI Rdeon HD 4800 series. I don't know why there is a NVIDIA thing running as well.
The computer seems better now but I haven't been very demanding. I will see what happens over the weekend. Thanks for your help!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to Start - Run - SERVICES.MSC - OK.

Write down only the names that have their "startup type" set on Automatic.

Submit those names here in a vertical list and in alphabetical order.

--------------------------------------------------------

Go to Control Panel - Device Manager.

What's listed in the *Display Adapters* heading?

--------------------------------------------------------

According to the specs for the *Intel DX58S0* motherboard, it has NVIDIA and ATI multi-graphics platform support.

That likely explains why both NVIDIA and ATI are present in the logs.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## techvictim (Jun 22, 2004)

Services with Startup Type set to Automatic:

AMD External Events Utility
Apple Mobile Device
Application Host Helper Service
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Base Filtering Engine
Bonjour Service
Business Contact Manager SQL Server Startup Service
COM + Event System
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Encrypting File System (EFS)
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Google Software Updater
Group Policy Client
IDL DicomEx Storage SCP
IKE and AuthIP IPSec Keying Modules
Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor
IP Helper
Machine Debug Manager
Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64
Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Norton Internet Security
Offline Files
Plug and Play
Power
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Remote Procedure Call (RPC):
RPC Endpoint Mapper
SAS Core Service
SeaPort
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Software Protection
SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS)
SQL Server VSS Writer
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Themes
UPS Service
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Driver Foundation - User -mode Driver-Framework
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Live ID Sign-In Assistant
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Search
Windows Time
Windows Update
WLAN AutoConfig
Workstation
World Wide Web Publishing Service

=========

The only Display Adaper listed is the ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The service entries that I've highlighted in bold text can have their "startup type" changed to Manual.

Double-click each entry to open its properties window, then change the setting, then click Apply - OK.

After you're done with the list, restart the computer.

AMD External Events Utility
Apple Mobile Device
Application Host Helper Service
*Background Intelligent Transfer Service*
Base Filtering Engine
Bonjour Service
Business Contact Manager SQL Server Startup Service
COM + Event System
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
*Encrypting File System (EFS)*
Function Discovery Resource Publication
*Google Software Updater*
Group Policy Client
IDL DicomEx Storage SCP
IKE and AuthIP IPSec Keying Modules
Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor
*IP Helper*
Machine Debug Manager
*Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64
Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86*
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Norton Internet Security
*Offline Files*
Plug and Play
Power
Print Spooler
*Program Compatibility Assistant Service*
Remote Procedure Call (RPC):
RPC Endpoint Mapper
SAS Core Service
SeaPort
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Software Protection
SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS)
SQL Server VSS Writer
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Themes
UPS Service
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
*Windows Driver Foundation - User -mode Driver-Framework*
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
*Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Live ID Sign-In Assistant*
Windows Management Instrumentation
*Windows Search*
Windows Time
Windows Update
*WLAN AutoConfig*
Workstation
World Wide Web Publishing Service

Note: Set *Network Connections* to Automatic.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------

